# This Forum is a joke....



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I'll leave this one open. You can attack me all you want. Please go ahead and do it. Attack all you want. 

I know what the point of your previous thread is. I know just about everything that is going on around here. So, go ahead... Attack, attack, attack. This will be fun to watch.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

GottaBeGoldens said:


> My first THREAD POST and you LOCK it....I asked a simple question - didn't realize it was the V3RN R0CC0 list! Make sure you cash that return deposit check quick!
> 
> And as far as Maggies Mom goes, what did her reply have to do with anything in regards to WHY pet puppy prices as charged as they are? THAT was my question. She took it upon herself to stick her nose into none of her business. SHE started it! Read the posts!
> 
> ...


http://web.syr.edu/%7Ertharper/********.jpg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You kill me Ant!!!!

Hooch


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies Mom happens to be the one to RESCUE the ones that end up dumped off in a shelter, a dumpster or the side of the road for that matter, so DONT U DARE say anything about her or her Goldens! This happens to be an extremely tight crew, for someone new to come in and start a thread like you did is just rude.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GottaBe...you seem VERY defensive and quick to anger on this subject. I think any breeder talking about their dogs openly would be subject to questions. We discuss breeding programs here all the time -we've all learned so much from the great breeders on this forum.

Irresponsible breeding practice DOES increase the chances of a dog with health problems that will bring nothing but heartbreak to the family and suffering to the dog. I've had the daunting task of placing those dogs -the dysplastic, the heart issues, the dogs with neuro problems. It's so hard. I would think that any good breeder would choose carefully which dogs they breed simply because of their love of the breed and the desire to produce puppies who will grow up to live full, healthy and happy lives. To just shrug your shoulders and say "oh well...it's all a crapshoot" sounds irresponsible to me.

Personally I would pay a LOT more for a puppy whose breeder has done their homework and has been working hard to improve the breed. I see that as perfectly reasonable. You get what you pay for many times. I read what the good breeders here go through - sooo much research and so much work. Their dedication warrants financial support. 

JMHO...not meant as a slam


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO Ant!!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

GottaBeGoldens said:


> Make sure you cash that return deposit check quick!


That BETTER have been a joke.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> That BETTER have been a joke.


 
That "return deposit check" thing went over my head...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> That BETTER have been a joke.


Rut Roh Mrs Vern. 

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

"This Forum is a joke...." 


Hmmmm....not gonna win you any friends, especially treating Mary and her crew the way you have.


Just a thought.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good insight there Jeremy.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mary's "Goldens" are as GOLD as they get... just like their loving owner.

I don't think there is any excuse to breed a dysplastic dog. End of story. SO wait for the next season, or use another dog. I seem to recall you saying something about people breeding dogs without clearances and wondering how they sleep at night.

I have never bred anything. My Saluki litter was bred by a lunatic with 75 dogs, and I took her so those puppies wouldn't have to be born at that hellhole.

My "golden" (since you like to put rescue dogs in quotes as though they're not really goldens) was thrown out like trash. I chose to love her and bring her into my home. 

While I do get upset that someone like me cannot have the opportunity to buy a well bred Golden (since I do not have $1500 to blow all at once) I feel that such dogs are very fairly priced considering what goes into their breeding and raising. 

I wouldn't trade my princess "golden" girl Chrissy for any $1500 dog, though.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Geez, my first day back on the forum and I am so joyed that I get to read this stuff.:yuck:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> That "return deposit check" thing went over my head...



I had a deposit down on one of her puppies...things went sour, she is keeping the puppy and she returned my deposit. Now she is implying she will stop payment. I *will *file a complaint with the GRCA and any other club she belongs to if that happens.

And this is the Sue Rocco forum...geez...I thought EVERYONE knew that


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

GottaBeGoldens said:


> I asked a simple question


Here's the thing... there was NOTHING simple about that question. And the way that you phrased it implied that anyone who disagreed with you was clearly in the wrong. I think that's why you got the reaction you did. And your follow-up post continues in that same vein.

Any message that includes the phrase "SHE started it" can only be considered antagonistic. The smiley does absolutely nothing to make it less so.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> That BETTER have been a joke.


No **** to that LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> And this is the Sue Rocco forum...geez...I thought EVERYONE knew that


:lol: I had forgotten that.....forgive me your majesty....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gotta be goldens last thread that was closed really bothered me and I just had to include some of the qoutes that really bothered me. This is them

"And as far as the dog without a hip clearance ( THANKS FOR CHECKING!) - my Bubbles was to be bred with fresh chilled semen shipped from another breeder in IN in May 2006. It arrived DEAD the day we were to do an insemination. WE HAD TO BREED that day based on progesterone testing. I *DECIDED* as the owner of the bitch NOT to recollect another speciman from the stud dog whose quality of sperm was not acceptable because the stud dog owner lied about regular checks on the stud dogs sperm.

So *I* decided to use my Flare, who resided with his co-owners for my OWN PERSONAL breeding decisions as my bitch, Bubbles and he would compliment each other very nicely. His sire was a good and his mother, my Savanna, an EXCELLENT as far as hips go. Flare came back as BORDERLINE. Resubmit in 6 months. I used him anyways. MY CHOICE and none of your business. And let me tell YOU......all of my SHOW PUPS were placed in their homes for FREE with FRIENDS or family. Flare was then neutered and will never be used again. Does that explain things for you BETTER???"

Me-
I wasnt going to say anything but the first paragraph in this statement really bothered me. I HAD TO BREED. Nobody has to breed, she wanted to breed. And the second paragraph bothered me just as bad, breeding a dog with borderline hips because her dog was in heat. Sounds like a crapshoot to me 
Maggies mom and everyone that is involved in rescue is my hero. Taking in and caring for the dogs dumped and finding them new homes is just amazing. So dont go slamming our heros here. Spend more money on rescue and less on breeding.
Thats all I have to say now. So I will be quiet now.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I had a deposit down on one of her puppies...things went sour, she is keeping the puppy and she returned my deposit. Now she is implying she will stop payment. I *will *file a complaint with the GRCA and any other club she belongs to if that happens.
> 
> And this is the Sue Rocco forum...geez...I thought EVERYONE knew that


 
Oh....sooooo not cool.....:no::no::no: Well at least you have her post as proof of intent!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> :lol: I had forgotten that.....forgive me your majesty....


You're forgiven...but please don't let it happen again


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> GottaBe...you seem VERY defensive and quick to anger on this subject. I think any breeder talking about their dogs openly would be subject to questions. We discuss breeding programs here all the time -we've all learned so much from the great breeders on this forum.
> 
> Irresponsible breeding practice DOES increase the chances of a dog with health problems that will bring nothing but heartbreak to the family and suffering to the dog. I've had the daunting task of placing those dogs -the dysplastic, the heart issues, the dogs with neuro problems. It's so hard. I would think that any good breeder would choose carefully which dogs they breed simply because of their love of the breed and the desire to produce puppies who will grow up to live full, healthy and happy lives. To just shrug your shoulders and say "oh well...it's all a crapshoot" sounds irresponsible to me.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why the thread took the turn that it did. I agree with pretty much the entire post by Sunshine, however, there are breeders on this forum who do not talk openly and honestly about their breeding programs and are not willing to be subject to questions without getting defensive to the max, fortunately, that is a very small minority. The rest are great, as evidenced by the responses made to my post with Questions for Breeders. There was a definite absence of some of the HVB's, but perhaps they don't really have anything to contribute other than lots of pups.

Myself, I do not breed frequently, maybe a litter a year now. But I am breeding a specialty winning, group placing champion bitch with all clearances (current - eyes coming up again) and will breed to the best male I can find that fits my criteria. Taking into consideration the enormous expense of showing her, travel, etc, and add the stud fee and expense of breeding (travel, or progesterone testing and shipment of semen), it DOES warrant a "high" price. But my "high price" is still lower than many of the dogs bred as mentioned = no clearances, no papers, underaged parents, etc. that are producing a dozen litters a year or more.I personally cannot justify prices that are exhorbitant, when I want my puppies that are not selected to be shown, to be in the very best "pet homes" possible, and that often means families on a budget. So I try to keep my price affordable and fair, while still reflective of the quality and care that goes into the breeding.
I don't want to see "attacks" on this forum, but I don't want to see nice people suckered, either.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> :lol: I had forgotten that.....forgive me your majesty....


Heck even I new that Jeremy and shut up when she posted ROFL. I know who is in charge up there. The person that shampoos the dogs.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I don't want to see "attacks" on this forum, but I don't want to see nice people suckered, either.


You must be kidding me.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just wish I had been called a poor moderator. I'm so jealous that that Rick has that title.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmm......... I don't think it's the forum that is the "JOKE".


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don;t worry I have kept a few words back for you. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> I'm not sure why the thread took the turn that it did. I agree with pretty much the entire post by Sunshine, however, there are breeders on this forum who do not talk openly and honestly about their breeding programs and are not willing to be subject to questions without getting defensive to the max, fortunately, that is a very small minority. The rest are great, as evidenced by the responses made to my post with Questions for Breeders. There was a definite absence of some of the HVB's, but perhaps they don't really have anything to contribute other than lots of pups.
> 
> Myself, I do not breed frequently, maybe a litter a year now. But I am breeding a specialty winning, group placing champion bitch with all clearances (current - eyes coming up again) and will breed to the best male I can find that fits my criteria. Taking into consideration the enormous expense of showing her, travel, etc, and add the stud fee and expense of breeding (travel, or progesterone testing and shipment of semen), it DOES warrant a "high" price. But my "high price" is still lower than many of the dogs bred as mentioned = no clearances, no papers, underaged parents, etc. that are producing a dozen litters a year or more.I personally cannot justify prices that are exhorbitant, when I want my puppies that are not selected to be shown, to be in the very best "pet homes" possible, and that often means families on a budget. So I try to keep my price affordable and fair, while still reflective of the quality and care that goes into the breeding.
> I don't want to see "attacks" on this forum, but I don't want to see nice people suckered, either.


 
I truly, truly believe that a well-bred dog should command a higher price. You guys who breed well spend a great deal of time reading, writing, researching, teaching, learning, and caring for your dogs. I feel so sorry for dogs who are poorly bred. We took a sweet puppy in from NJ this summer - hips shot to hell, liver shunt, eye issues, cardiac problems, etc. Thankfully one of our wonderful fosters has adopted him. Sadly because she has so much work with him she can no longer foster for us. So that one poorly bred dog has effected many. He was bred for profit and profit alone.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You must be kidding me.
> 
> Hooch


No, I'm not kidding you. There are very nice people on this forum who are looking for advice and help when getting a Golden. There are a lot of things to look out for and questions to ask. And a lot of things that breeders do and say that "sucker" people. 
Read into that what you wish, but it's a pretty straightforward statement.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GottaBeGoldens said:


> My first THREAD POST and you LOCK it....I asked a simple question - didn't realize it was the VERN ROCCO list! Make sure you cash that return deposit check quick!
> 
> And as far as Maggies Mom goes, what did her reply have to do with anything in regards to WHY pet puppy prices are charged as they are? THAT was my question. She took it upon herself to stick her nose into none of her business. SHE started it! Read the posts!
> 
> ...


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have always loved a good joke. Although I am more of a practical joker my self. You should see some of the jokes I have plaied or been part of the years I spent on the road driving those big busses with all those silly entertainers. Now theres a joke.

Heidi


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> No, I'm not kidding you. There are very nice people on this forum who are looking for advice and help when getting a Golden. There are a lot of things to look out for and questions to ask. And a lot of things that breeders do and say that "sucker" people.
> Read into that what you wish, but it's a pretty straightforward statement.


I agree with you one hundred percent PG but the thing is you have wonderful knowledge and I have agreed with you about nearly every piece of advice you have given that I have seen. But the negative stuff so out ways the positive that people don;t get a chance to read the positive cause they dismiss it.

I saw the breeder question thread and never even went in it cause I figured it would just be a bashing of someone. I am sure it didn;t turn out that way or someone would have told me...but that is just what I thought when I saw it

JMHO..

Hooch


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

My best friend bought a boxer puppy from a breeder. It was the mother's first time breeding. She had all her health clearances. The stud came from a professional breeder and was supposed to have been bred 6 times. Theo is now just over a year old and has some spine disease. All they can do for him is give him meds to keep him comfortable and one day he may be paralyzed. His sister may have the same thing (she is arthritic). He was a SHOW QUALITY dog and cost $1000. My golden was bought to be a pet. No papers. $400. I find it sad that he is older and will be around alot longer than Theo will.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I truly, truly believe that a well-bred dog should command a higher price. You guys who breed well spend a great deal of time reading, writing, researching, teaching, learning, and caring for your dogs. I feel so sorry for dogs who are poorly bred. We took a sweet puppy in from NJ this summer - hips shot to hell, liver shunt, eye issues, cardiac problems, etc. Thankfully one of our wonderful fosters has adopted him. Sadly because she has so much work with him she can no longer foster for us. So that one poorly bred dog has effected many. He was bred for profit and profit alone.


I agree. When I first met George's grandma (the breeder) it was question after question regarding the health of not only his mom & dad but the grandparents and siblings just to name a few things I inquired about. I didn't even ask about 'how much' until a few weeks later and that was only to know how much to make the check out for.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to the forum,
this crap from both gottabegoldens and pointgold is directed at me.
tried reeaalll hard to stay out of their threads and away from their crap but now I have had it. and yes pointgold, everyone sees who your crap is pointed at. your side kick, gotta be was right with you when you started on me in 2003 and I see your still together in 2007.
and I looked up the dogs and knew about missing clearances on both of you. You both make me sick and when the over 400 health clearances I have done (2004 till present), not just on my own "BREEDING DOGS", MEMBERS OF MY FAMILY who do not have to stay outside cause hubby will not let them come in!, your words in deps, hit the database as well as their offspring, these health clearances are included in our puppy adoption cost by the way, not friggin look sees like you have done, you know it alls will look pretty foolish again! Leave the people of this forum alone.
your crap is so blatant as to be pathetic. both of you should be ashamed of yourselves but you do not have that much class.
I told you a long time ago to leave my dogs alone and I meant it then and I mean it now. get out of my life!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

>>And as far as Pointgold?? Well that explains a lot. She is another one who came on here and just trashed and trashed and trashed Goldrocksmom until it got old. Not a good way to enter. There are ways of saying things. 
I have been told that the breeding world is cut throat. And with the likes of both you and PointGold?? Now I know why.<<

Please. My posts on this forum about GRM were the truth, the published truth. As for my participation on this forum, I have been posting what I have intended to be helpful replies to the requests for help that are posted. I have had positive feedback about them. I have donated to the forum. I donated to two organizations in Buck's name, immediately, when the threads about doing so were so hot and heavy, and have now pretty much died. I even took grief about doing THAT. I support rescue on a national and local level, both with money, artworks, and taking in dogs when necessary. I don't scream it to the rooftops wanting glorification, I just do it. As do those who are also truly dedicated to helping these dogs.
As a breeder, calling me cut throat is absurd. Not when I breed one litter a year or so, with buyers waiting. And my price is reasonable and fair -actually VERY reasonable based on the market area. The clearances are in place and cheerfully shared with prospective buyers. I've never had to make good on my guarantee, and I have never had buyers sue me. I even pay my income taxes, and claim puppy sales. 
Yes, there ARE plenty of ways of saying things, but the truth is usually best. 
So, yeah, the likes of me is pretty **** awful.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow... more drama on the forum I see... 

Battle of The Breeders!!

Can't we close this thread...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> >>And as far as Pointgold?? Well that explains a lot. She is another one who came on here and just trashed and trashed and trashed Goldrocksmom until it got old. Not a good way to enter. There are ways of saying things.
> I have been told that the breeding world is cut throat. And with the likes of both you and PointGold?? Now I know why.<<
> 
> Please. My posts on this forum about GRM were the truth, the published truth. As for my participation on this forum, I have been posting what I have intended to be helpful replies to the requests for help that are posted. I have had positive feedback about them. I have donated to the forum. I donated to two organizations in Buck's name, immediately, when the threads about doing so were so hot and heavy, and have now pretty much died. I even took grief about doing THAT. I support rescue on a national and local level, both with money, artworks, and taking in dogs when necessary. I don't scream it to the rooftops wanting glorification, I just do it. As do those who are also truly dedicated to helping these dogs.
> ...



Fine. You made your point with your first post when you joined. But you went on and on and one. We got the point. You have issues with GoldRocksMom. Fine. 
Hooch is right. You may have knowledge and some good points but its the way you came on here from the beginning as Rick said with your first forty or so posts trashing GoldRocksMom. We got the message the first time.
As for your donations and what not?? Yes you told us a few times you made your donations and that is all well and good . Most of us just make the donation and move on. We dont have to broadcast it that we did it. We know we did and that is all that matters. Sometimes silence is golden. 
The bottom line on here as always is that not everyone is going to like everyone and that is fine. Its a public forum. So you avoid those people and their threads and posts. But dont attack people when there is no need and especially when you dont have ALL the facts. Case in point this evening?? Maggies Mom is NOT a breeder.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow... more drama on the forum I see...
> 
> Battle of The Breeders!!
> 
> Can't we close this thread...


ROFLMAOOO!!! Your too funny GL84 but oh so true


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooh, I donated!! Can I get my medal now?  LOL.

Seriously though... I don't see why all the breeders can't get along. You all obviously share the same love for Goldens. Who cares who charges how much for what. It's like clothing stores...you can go Macy's and pay $150 for a shirt, or you can go to Wal-Mart and find the same shirt for $25 LOL.

It doesn't mean one is better than the other! Just like Designer clothes vs. store brands... you're paying for the NAME ????

Well, I say poop on it all.... everyone just get over yourselves and start thinking about your own dogs rather than worrying about what others are doing!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> >>And as far as Pointgold?? Well that explains a lot. She is another one who came on here and just trashed and trashed and trashed Goldrocksmom until it got old. Not a good way to enter. There are ways of saying things.
> I have been told that the breeding world is cut throat. And with the likes of both you and PointGold?? Now I know why.<<
> 
> Please. My posts on this forum about GRM were the truth, the published truth. As for my participation on this forum, I have been posting what I have intended to be helpful replies to the requests for help that are posted. I have had positive feedback about them. I have donated to the forum. I donated to two organizations in Buck's name, immediately, when the threads about doing so were so hot and heavy, and have now pretty much died. I even took grief about doing THAT. I support rescue on a national and local level, both with money, artworks, and taking in dogs when necessary. I don't scream it to the rooftops wanting glorification, I just do it. As do those who are also truly dedicated to helping these dogs.
> ...


wrong again Laura, should I post the proof to prove it to you?
would it sink in? I guess there is more that I have not even seen. I am now getting phonw calls. Well, your donation crap, email was ********,
not needing recognition? yeah, thats why you posted your recognition
slip, and why Buck of all dogs on this froum? because I wanted to do something good for him? forget it, pointgold everyone sees it.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow... more drama on the forum I see...
> 
> Battle of The Breeders!!
> 
> Can't we close this thread...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now there is my kind of fight though I didn;t see any jello!!!

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Now there is my kind of fight though I didn;t see any jello!!!
> 
> Hooch


That's another forum


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Sorry to the forum,
> this crap from both gottabegoldens and pointgold is directed at me.
> tried reeaalll hard to stay out of their threads and away from their crap but now I have had it. and yes pointgold, everyone sees who your crap is pointed at. your side kick, gotta be was right with you when you started on me in 2003 and I see your still together in 2007.
> and I looked up the dogs and knew about missing clearances on both of you. You both make me sick and when the over 400 health clearances I have done (2004 till present), not just on my own "BREEDING DOGS", MEMBERS OF MY FAMILY who do not have to stay outside cause hubby will not let them come in!, your words in deps, hit the database as well as their offspring, these health clearances are included in our puppy adoption cost by the way, not friggin look sees like you have done, you know it alls will look pretty foolish again! Leave the people of this forum alone.
> ...


Truly bizarre. I do not even know Gottabgold, and it was only after your akc suspension that I had contact with her.
As for depositions, you really don't want me to share what you had to admit to under oath, I'm sure. And my husband does not dictate what I do with the dogs, if they are not all in the house at once, that is MY choice. And "outside" for me is a heated,A/C kennel building with covered I/O runs. It's beautiful, and I am with the dogs for the better part of a 24 hour period, whether at home or at classes. You have no foundation to speak as to the care of my dogs, which is exemplary.
400 of your clearances since 2004 to hit the database... Good. Odd that they have not as yet. The fact is that dogs have been bred without clearances, a brother/sister breeding done, and dogs named as rescues on your website later show up as being bred. 
It's all about honesty. 
It is not my preference to correspond with GRM, but I will not leave twisted words and untruths left unaddressed.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ooh, I donated!! Can I get my medal now?  LOL.
> 
> Seriously though... I don't see why all the breeders can't get along. You all obviously share the same love for Goldens. Who cares who charges how much for what. It's like clothing stores...you can go Macy's and pay $150 for a shirt, or you can go to Wal-Mart and find the same shirt for $25 LOL.
> 
> ...




:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok this is getting out of hand. Perhaps b/c I come from a different back ground when it comes to breeding that I find this bickering about clearances and all obserd.

Don't get me wrong I know it is the best the dog world has to offer and is helpful and should be done but lets call it what it is. It comes down to who took the x rays who reads them and how late they where out the night befor in a lot of casses. I come from a world that if you say you have tested for a genetic defect then you have done just that through DNA.

Would I pay big bucks for a dog with out the parents being cleared? No I would not. Would I pay $300-$400 for a dog whos parents have not had their clearances? Yep I would. Would be no differnt then getting a dog from the pound or a rescue. You just never know. 

My neighbors have always had purebreed dogs that cost a lot of $$ it is like a status symbol for them. I have known these poeple for about 6-7 years now. Out of those years they have had 6 maybe 7 dogs that have come from reputable breeders with clearances out the you know what with show pedigrees and all the good stuff they like to talk about. You know out of those 6 or so dogs how many have not had a problem? 1 out of all those dogs they have had some type of broblem and they have been 3 differnt breeds. Boxers Cockers and GSD. All with some type of problems. 

For me proof is in the pooding so to speek. If you animal wins in the ring and lives to be an old age with little to no health issues and your breeding program produces the same then that is all the matters. Breed for what makes you happy and what you can be proud of. I know from personal experiance that each person has a differnt thing that makes them happy.

Enjoy your dogs and quite bickering about who has what. 

Heidi


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Geeeeezzzzz!!!! Where is Johnwa, RickJen, and Hoochwa and Antwa when you need them??? LMAOOO!!!! Sorry guys!!!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Ant said:


>


 
See that is what happends when you lower you left and let your gaurd down.

Heidi


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Well, your donation crap, email was ********, not needing recognition? yeah, thats why you posted your recognition slip, and why Buck of all dogs on this froum? because I wanted to do something good for him? forget it, pointgold everyone sees it.


 I posted the certificate for Buck's Mom. And for whoever emailed me challenging my donation. Why Buck, "of all dogs"? Because it was BUCK that the forum was making a fuss about - Buck Fondation, BUCK Memorials, whatever. It was to be a forum community thing as I understood it, but guess that fell through. It was most certainly not because of you. It was what I believed the FORUM was trying to accomplish.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have listened to this she said she said crap about long enough. It is history. I concerns no one here other than the two parties and I really don't want to know about it. Take your crap somewhere else. There are no winners here I just see losers all the way around. If you all can't drop it do us a favor and leave.

Cause all the advise in the world isn't worth putting up with the rest of the crap!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Geeeeezzzzz!!!! Where is Johnwa, RickJen, and Hoochwa and Antwa when you need them??? LMAOOO!!!! Sorry guys!!!!


Hoochwa has just spoken./ ROFL

Hooch


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

ANT YOU ARE SO **** FUNNY anyway, this is what i know, i am a fairly new member and I LOVE IT HERE, so much good advice, so much compassion for the breeds, such inspiration with the rescues. the pictures are fantastic, the jokes are hilarious, the people are great. there is controversy and some people just cannot let sleeping dogs lie. what one breeder does and what the other breeder does is up to them. i do not doubt that PG loves her animals, however i know for a fact that goldrock's does, she did rescue 19 puppies and four mothers and adopted them out, but certainly not for the price of one of her bred dogs, I KNOW, my dear sweet hannah was one of kimberly's rescue, i could not afford an adoption fee at that time because of having two pups. she gave me hannah, spayed shots utd and healthy. we have become good friends and i love visiting goldrocks, it is so much fun, what people do not realize, i did not purchase my dogs from her, i never knew about her until after the pups were bought. she welcomes all of us down to her house.i guess that is all, prayers for everyone who needs them, hooch get some sleep when the sun rises.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Who needs to watch soaps when you can read this stuff?


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> Who needs to watch soaps when you can read this stuff?


I cancelled my cable tv subscription months ago.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> Who needs to watch soaps when you can read this stuff?


There ya go!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The mighty RickJen has spoken!!!

Johnwa's all around. You think the forum is a joke? Then get the hell out of here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I posted the certificate for Buck's Mom. And for whoever emailed me challenging my donation. Why Buck, "of all dogs"? Because it was BUCK that the forum was making a fuss about - Buck Fondation, BUCK Memorials, whatever. It was to be a forum community thing as I understood it, but guess that fell through. It was most certainly not because of you. It was what I believed the FORUM was trying to accomplish.


It has not fallen through. We are starting it next month. The person that started it suggested the Buck name but that was changed very fast. I personally dont care who donated what and where it went to. I have gotten certificates in the mail also but I havent posted them. I feel good enough just knowing I did something. Also contacting rescues is another thing that I do about 10 times a day but I dont go shouting it from the rooftops. OOPS I guess I did by listing it here. But I do it for the animal not for me.

Hooch, You are the man, 
"I have listened to this she said she said crap about long enough. It is history. I concerns no one here other than the two parties and I really don't want to know about it. Take your crap somewhere else. There are no winners here I just see losers all the way around. If you all can't drop it do us a favor and leave.

*Cause all the advise in the world isn't worth putting up with the rest of the crap!!!!!!!!!!"

*Hooch

Ant,
Great picture as usual. You always seem to sum it up in one picture. Thanks!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

First I would like to THANK everyone who posted in my defense!!!! Its nice to know who YOUR friends are...

Now for my 2 cents on the other BS going on...... First Off Gottabe goes and post about clearances and makes comments and comes across to me that she is better than everyone else and her dogs as well, to me she is nothing but a total SNOB.AND WHAT REALLY PUT THE ICING ON THE CAKE WAS HER COMMENT ABOUT HER BUYERS DRIVE BMW'S AND SUV ETC. Who the hell cares what they drive. Does that make them a better buyer, do they love there dogs and care for them any better than someone who drives VW. *DONT THINK SO *.So I went and looked at her dogs and there clearances... When I asked her she blew her top.... Well first off dont open you big mouth if you have something to hide....Second, k9data is public......Hello if you dont want someone to look then dont publish it and make it public..... Third of all ... she couldnt say anything about me so she has to go after my dogs...How sad is that?????? My dogs are loved and cared for very well , No they might not be "show dogs, but do I give a ****??? Does it make them less of a dog.... As for the grooming , Im sorry Im not going to make my dogs look like trophies(people in show dont take that the wrong way) They get groomed, but maybe I dont like the way you groom yours..... Because of Breeders like you who HAD TO BREED THAT DAY, leaves the rest of us to clean up your messes......

Ps..IM with the others ..SO SICK OF GOLDPOINT GOING AFTER GOLD ROCKS.... GOD LET IT REST.... YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The mighty RickJen has spoken!!!
> 
> Johnwa's all around. You think the forum is a joke? Then get the hell out of here.


You go RickJen there is just too much common sense in that. I would hate to think that the funnest part of my life was coming on to a forum to creat a problem. 

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> First I would like to THANK everyone who posted in my defense!!!! Its nice to know who are friends are...
> 
> Now for my 2 cents on the other BS going on...... First Off Gottabe goes and post about clearances and makes comments and comes across to me that she is better than everyone else and her dogs as well, to me she is nothing but a total SNOB.AND WHAT REALLY PUT THE ICING ON THE CAKE WAS HER COMMENT ABOUT HER BUYERS DRIVE BMW'S AND SUV ETC. Who the hell cares what they drive. Does that make them a better buyer, do they love there dogs and care for them any better than someone who drives VW. *DONT THINK SO *.So I went and looked at her dogs and there clearances... When I asked her she blew her top.... Well first off dont open you big mouth if you have something to hide....Second, k9data is public......Hello if you dont want someone to look then dont publish it and make it public..... Third of all ... she couldnt say anything about me so she has to go after my dogs...How sad is that?????? My dogs are loved and cared for very well , No they might not be "show dogs, but do I give a ****??? Does it make them less of a dog.... As for the grooming , Im sorry Im not going to make my dogs look like trophies(people in show dont take that the wrong way) They get groomed, but maybe I dont like the way you groom yours..... Because of Breeders like you who HAD TO BREED THAT DAY, leaves the rest of us to clean up your messes......


You don't need defending, the work you do speaks volumes on it's own so no dumbfu** internet troll can tarnish that ever.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Ps..IM with the others ..SO SICK OF GOLDPOINT GOING AFTER GOLD ROCKS.... GOD LET IT REST.... YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS


They won't be IMing anyone on this forum, because they are no longer members here.

Now they can go find a forum that isn't a joke.

Personally, I take offense to anyone calling us a joke, putting down our members and causing problems just to cause problems.

Screw 'em


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I guess its not possible all these angry breeders are one person with multiple personalities bickering at each other........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ant said:


> You don't need defending, the work you do speaks volumes on it's own so no dumbfu** internet troll can tarnish that ever.


You must be like Buhda reincarnate passing along wisdom like that. He is right MM it pains me to say that about Ant but he is right.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I guess its not possible all these angry breeders are one person with multiple personalities bickering at each other........


That has happened before but not in this instance I don;t think.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> I guess its not possible all these angry breeders are one person with multiple personalities bickering at each other........


Their IP addresses don't match.....but that doesn't always mean anything.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> First I would like to THANK everyone who posted in my defense!!!! Its nice to know who YOUR friends are...
> 
> Now for my 2 cents on the other BS going on...... First Off Gottabe goes and post about clearances and makes comments and comes across to me that she is better than everyone else and her dogs as well, to me she is nothing but a total SNOB.AND WHAT REALLY PUT THE ICING ON THE CAKE WAS HER COMMENT ABOUT HER BUYERS DRIVE BMW'S AND SUV ETC. Who the hell cares what they drive. Does that make them a better buyer, do they love there dogs and care for them any better than someone who drives VW. *DONT THINK SO *.So I went and looked at her dogs and there clearances... When I asked her she blew her top.... Well first off dont open you big mouth if you have something to hide....Second, k9data is public......Hello if you dont want someone to look then dont publish it and make it public..... Third of all ... she couldnt say anything about me so she has to go after my dogs...How sad is that?????? My dogs are loved and cared for very well , No they might not be "show dogs, but do I give a ****??? Does it make them less of a dog.... As for the grooming , Im sorry Im not going to make my dogs look like trophies(people in show dont take that the wrong way) They get groomed, but maybe I dont like the way you groom yours..... Because of Breeders like you who HAD TO BREED THAT DAY, leaves the rest of us to clean up your messes......
> 
> Ps..IM with the others ..SO SICK OF GOLDPOINT GOING AFTER GOLD ROCKS.... GOD LET IT REST.... YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS




Very well said Mary; but you do not need to defend yourself to anyone on here, least of all that moron trapped in an idiot's body. Ant was right. You do not. That is what we are here for. You know that you have many friends on here who know what you do and what you have done and there is no need for you to have to say a word. That is for us to do. :::


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Hm, I guess if this were meant to be closed, Rick would have done it already....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> They won't be IMing anyone on this forum, because they are no longer members here.
> 
> Now they can go find a forum that isn't a joke.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of an old AC/DC tune. I got big balls, you got big balls but RICKJEN has the biggest balls of the all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Hm, I guess if this were meant to be closed, Rick would have done it already....


Well, I banned the trouble makers.....figured I could let those left over vent a bit.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> They won't be IMing anyone on this forum, because they are no longer members here.
> 
> Now they can go find a forum that isn't a joke.
> 
> ...


Thank You Rick. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS







































Is this enough ASSES??

Heidi


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Reminds me of an old AC/DC tune. I got big balls, you got big balls but RICKJEN has the biggest balls of the all!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!! Gotta nice ring to it.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thank You Rick. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


Seems that MM has a lot of friends on this forum......I've got the PMs to prove it...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Can I ban Hooch now? lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Can I ban Hooch now? lol


If it brings peace throughout the land I will gladly lay my head down and stretch out the neck for the guillotine. Too chicksh*t to fall on my own sword. LOL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Can I ban Hooch now? lol


If it brings peace throughout the land I will gladly lay my head down and stretch out the neck for the guillotine. Too chicksh*t to fall on my own sword. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Can I ban Hooch now? lol


Nahhhhhhh I like Hooch......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Nahhhhhhh I like Hooch......


Glad you waited until they were banned to say that. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Awful lot of attention-seeking barking going on in this thread!

Ignoring it works really well with the dogs. Perhaps we should try it with the people, too! :uhoh::no::uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Ignoring it works really well with the dogs. Perhaps we should try it with the people, too! :uhoh::no::uhoh:


Well, they're even easier to ignore now....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Now that is funny!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Awful lot of attention-seeking barking going on in this thread!
> 
> Ignoring it works really well with the dogs. Perhaps we should try it with the people, too! :uhoh::no::uhoh:


It all stems from a closed thread. But your right and as Rick said, it will a lot easier to ignore them now


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You mean this thread isn;t closed now??? LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> You mean this thread isn;t closed now??? LOL
> 
> Hooch


No because Rick is letting people vent. LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

As a poor moderator, I often take way to long to close threads.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> As a poor moderator, I often take way to long to close threads.


You have learned over time to close them when need be. Letting people vent is sometimes good. 
But poor moderator??? I dont think so


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I for one am going to take him at his word. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I for one am going to take him at his word. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Yes, especially with that new name of his. ROFLMAOOO!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The name fits him like a glove. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> The name fits him like a glove. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Visualization is everything. LMAOOOO!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So is this going to be the thread we talk back and forth to each other in all night???? LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: Don't we usually pick two threads for that?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: Don't we usually pick two threads for that?


Yes we do. LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay this is the second thread. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Okay this is the second thread. LOL
> 
> Hooch


So now do we have two or three?? LOL!! I am just following along when I see you or Rick. LMAOOOO!!! Follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It would probably be good to let this one die. I have seeing it in the to ten. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> It would probably be good to let this one die. I have seeing it in the to ten. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Works for me. More people will be adding to it when they rise and shine anyway. So it works for me.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah they probably will at that.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You know, I am still effen pissed. The two of them could have done so much good on the GRF, but instead they used it as a forum to attack a single member. There is nothing they could do here about that situation. Sometimes, you have to get up from behind your keyboard, if you are going to "save" the world. 

So instead of helping a lot of people, they got themselves banned. That does not help anyone. Sorry for rambling, but I only got a few hours sleep last night.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No rambling I could see. You made a very valid point that I tried to make to one of them before she got herself gone. You can't help some people for their ego getting in the way.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> No rambling I could see. You made a very valid point that I tried to make to one of them before she got herself gone. You can't help some people for their ego getting in the way.
> 
> Hooch


You're still awake? LOL

That is just what it is too, ego. One of them was guilty of just what they were accusing another member of doing. I'm glad that (Saint) MaggiesMom discovered it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now I had a couple of Pms from Maggie'sMom I wouldn;t call her a saint. ROFL Probably as close as I will see though. 

Here had to get the kiddo up for school so now trying to figure out if I can go to sleep or stay up for something else.

Hooch


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I banned the trouble makers.....figured I could let those left over vent a bit.....


 
WOW, what reading I had over my coffee this morning! Good call Rick, this is a great place and who needs them??? Magies Mom - keep up the great work - :You_Rock_ you and your puppers are AWESOME!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

wow, drama without me. 

I haven't read it all yet but believe you me, i will. 


MM you should be proud of what you do. You truly have a big heart and open it up for all goldens who need fostering and forever homes. Thank you for what you do. Do NOT let stupidity bother you.  Have you ever just wanted to reach into the monitor and strangle someone LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Have you ever just wanted to reach into the monitor and strangle someone LOL


Who?// Me??? ROFL Only about four or five times last night.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I want to be sure that everyone knows why this thread started:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/20309-pet-puppy-prices.html

You never know, someone might find this thread a year from now in google, and not know the whole story. Plus, I'm pretty evil.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pretty good idea there Vern. Mrs Vern must be standing over your shoulder giving you ideas!

Hooch


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I want to be sure that everyone knows why this thread started:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/20309-pet-puppy-prices.html
> 
> You never know, someone might find this thread a year from now in google, and not know the whole story. Plus, I'm pretty evil.


Thanks for posting that one, I was not aware of what started it, but going to read it now over my coffee here at work...........LOL!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Enjoy! It is very instructive.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Vern. Truly it is.

Hooch


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Pretty good idea there Vern. Mrs Vern must be standing over your shoulder giving you ideas!
> 
> Hooch


What...me??? :satan:

Anyway, where she told everyone her boy was only BORDERLINE...that is not quite true. He is MODERATE and that is why he was neutered and the OFA was never resubmitted. And the pet puppies were SOLD not given away for free. All of this was told to me over the phone weeks ago when I asked why she wasn't using him anymore (I think he is a very nice dog and was curious). I know...it's a case of he said / she said........


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Enjoy! It is very instructive.


I read it and yes, it was VERY enlightening and I do think that the "BAN" was in order!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have posted a new thread regarding my first impressions of Goldrocksmom. But I don't know how to post the link in here.

Everyone already knows I think Mary is great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! I went to bed too early. What in blazes happened? So many posts to read and I already have a headache.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/20323-i-went-bed-too-early-last-night.html


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You were almost banned for not being here Kimm.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/20323-i-went-bed-too-early-last-night.html

Opps Vern beat me to it. You are the man.

Hooch


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

One thing that gets under my skin more than anything is a *hypocrite* and believe me there are PLENTY of breeders out there like that. My breeding is an open book and that is the way I like. Nothing can come back and bite me in the ass since I hide nothing 

I am just very THANKFUL I will not be getting a puppy from her. The gods were smiling on me 

Well, I am off to a puppy evaluation party this morning. It just so happens to be a litter of JB puppies...the same sire I used with my Kelsee. Can't wait to see them.

Be good guys :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Have fun!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's when bickering and attacks like this happen I wouldn't be too upset if I was banned...LOL I sometimes shake my head and think, "There is no way we will every have world Peace."


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> One thing that gets under my skin more than anything is a *hypocrite* and believe me there are PLENTY of breeders out there like that. My breeding is an open book and that is the way I like. Nothing can come back and bite me in the ass since I hide nothing
> 
> I am just very THANKFUL I will not be getting a puppy from her. The gods were smiling on me
> 
> ...


OMG! Is JB Ch. Numoon's Just Because? I looked him up and he goes back to my old boy, Scout! This is so cool


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> OMG! Is JB Ch. Numoon's Just Because? I looked him up and he goes back to my old boy, Scout! This is so cool


You are right Linda. We've known that all along. JB is awsome. You should be proud of him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> You are right Linda. We've known that all along. JB is awsome. You should be proud of him.


Well, Scout is so far back there he can't have much influence, but I really like seeing even a small part of him continue on. He lived 14 years, and it wasn't nearly long enough. And it is always good to find nice dogs that go back to him that might be useful in my breeding program 

I was looking forward to puppy pictures before but now I really am (and I will have to get my wireless hooked up so I can see pictures!)


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

> Me-
> I wasnt going to say anything but the first paragraph in this statement really bothered me. I HAD TO BREED. Nobody has to breed, she wanted to breed. And the second paragraph bothered me just as bad, breeding a dog with borderline hips because her dog was in heat. Sounds like a crapshoot to me
> Maggies mom and everyone that is involved in rescue is my hero. Taking in and caring for the dogs dumped and finding them new homes is just amazing. So dont go slamming our heros here. Spend more money on rescue and less on breeding.
> Thats all I have to say now. So I will be quiet now.


VERY WELL SAID!
I cannot comment on this thread too much as I must have gone to bed to early to get involved (probably a really good thing), but I can say without hesitation that Maggie's Mom and all other rrescue persons on here do a fantastic job and many beautiful Goldens are alive today and in good homes because of them! To bash these wonderful people is obscene!:no:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Well, Scout is so far back there he can't have much influence, but I really like seeing even a small part of him continue on. He lived 14 years, and it wasn't nearly long enough. And it is always good to find nice dogs that go back to him that might be useful in my breeding program
> 
> I was looking forward to puppy pictures before but now I really am (and I will have to get my wireless hooked up so I can see pictures!)


It will be great to have a little bit of what we worked for live on after we are gone.  That is what makes this hobby so awesome.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Their IP addresses don't match.....but that doesn't always mean anything.


Ok, as I said, I'm jumping here kinda late so probably don't have all the facts but......... I have in my home 3 seperate computers and a laptop (we were in the video production business) so wouldn't each computer have a different IP address? Or, does the IP address come from the server? See how well versed in computers I am?:

And......... just to let you all know, I too am a little sick of all the bickering back and forth of several members here. Agree totally with Ant!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

With a typical broadband connection, all the computers in your house share one public address. Each one has its own address on the network within your house. Your router translates your private address (within the house), into the shared public address.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It's when bickering and attacks like this happen I wouldn't be too upset if I was banned...LOL I sometimes shake my head and think, "There is no way we will every have world Peace."


 
Kim...I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Kim...I was thinking the same thing.


 Hey you edited this...I was going to be a smartie pants! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I missed it*

I missed everything that was said, and I am glad, but I love this forum, even though I haven't been participating much, I love you guys!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey I liked your original response! lol


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> With a typical broadband connection, all the computers in your house share one public address. Each one has its own address on the network within your house. Your router translates your private address (within the house), into the shared public address.


Thanks! Wasn't quite sure how that worked!

Just went and read the novel that began all this! First off I cannot understand why the OP posted at all! It was just a rant on how wonderful she is. Non of us need to know that or are interested in hearing her puff herself up, now are we?
Second, MM I just sat looking at your post with your beautiful Golden's pictures and can't see anything wrong with your grooming! I think your dogs are beautiful and are groomed very nicely ---- even wet!: That thankfully banned poster just had to say something so attacked your NICELY GROOMED babies! She had a vendetta with someone here so attacked you! Don't pay her any mind!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I missed it all too and I think I'm glad I missed it. But being a normal human, I guess I'll have to go back and see what I missed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It all boils down to...
Respect
Everyone deserves it...​


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

With a 22yr old daughter, I have enough drama in my life. I certainly don't need this lol


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes!*



Kimm said:


> It all boils down to...
> 
> Respect
> 
> Everyone deserves it...​


 
thank you kim! I love this!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I half expected to wake up to people complaining that I went overboard in banning both of them....

It's nice to see that the decision is supported... I'm just looking out for my people....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

:You_Rock_ From one of the "We the People"............LOL!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooo glad all I do is rescue. I tried to follow this thread and brain turned to paste (or maybe that was a '60s flashback). All I know is that Donna's mantra "It's All About The Dogs" has NEVER fitted anybody more than Mary. I can only wish that I can do 1/10th as much good for our beloved breed as she does--she's truly inspiring.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> I can only wish that I can do 1/10th as much good for our beloved breed as she does--she's truly inspiring.


I agree....it's Mary and Mblonde/goldencrazy with Magic that inspired me to get Cosmo...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Hey you edited this...I was going to be a smartie pants! LOL


Ha-ha :...yeah...I could hear my mother's voice in my head saying "don't stir the pot!"


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have read some of these posts and I must chime in, although I did not want to.....we have a pup that has elbow dysplasia, let me just say that SHAME ON YOU for breeding a pup that was borderline.....since you just sell these pups, do you have to deal with watching your pup in pain, not able to play and possibly have SURGERY????????? This thread just sickens me. We paid $1200.00 for ours and the parents were cleared, not the grandparents (which she has those dogs too) just never cleared the grandparents....Maggie's mom, you are truly a saint....wish there were more people like you!!! =)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


>



Good one Ant.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, just finished reading all the drama. Tried to do it this morning, but I kept getting kicked off. Rick, thanks for banning those guys. Maggie's Mom didn't deserve being bashed for asking the OP a question. Ant, thanks for the comic relief. Maybe now we can get back to helping people having real questions/issues, etc.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wowza.....Rick, you're our Quick Draw McGraw.....a 'double banning', I'm impressed. 

WELL DONE!!! Enough of that BS from them, calling the forum a joke....

Mary....that was nothing but petty ****** jabs at you. Your dogs are gorgeous, your heart and soul is devoted to our breed and their rescue and your track record can't be matched. The truth is obvious!

Now, it's Friday....what should we do for excitement on the forum tonight? :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Friday night...

Time to get drunk and be somebody?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Friday night...
> 
> Time to get drunk and be somebody?



Knowing you I think you may have a head start  Just kidding...LOL I have shows this weekend...have to be good tonight


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually I haven't had a drop today... !!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Knowing you I think you may have a head start  Just kidding...LOL I have shows this weekend...have to be good tonight


Sue ..make sure tonight you go over the dogs with a fine tooth comb and make sure they are groomed correctly......


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Sue ..make sure tonight you go over the dogs with a fine tooth comb and make sure they are groomed correctly......


Well, Mare, I wasn't gonna say anything....but I think I can see a booger in Hooties nose in your siggie pic...you better fix that....:smooch::


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Sue ..make sure tonight you go over the dogs with a fine tooth comb and make sure they are groomed correctly......


Ok...hopefully I can stay awake to get them perfect :sleeping: Maybe the judge won't look too close...maybe the sun will be in her eyes


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Well, Mare, I wasn't gonna say anything....but I think I can see a booger in Hooties nose in your siggie pic...you better fix that....:smooch::


Thanks Mb..>I will get right on it..... Hey maybe I will go to grooming school.....then I can get it right.....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Friday night...
> 
> Time to get drunk and be somebody?


When do we start? Oh, i guess i have to punch out first, huh?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

moverking said:


> Well, Mare, I wasn't gonna say anything....but I think I can see a booger in Hooties nose in your siggie pic...you better fix that....:smooch::



:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Ha-ha :...yeah...I could hear my mother's voice in my head saying "don't stir the pot!"


But it sooo related to where I work! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

is there a book for dummies who dont know how to groom correctly????


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mary, I believe you could probably WRITE the book, silly girl.....


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> is there a book for dummies who dont know how to groom correctly????


Not much to it...trim the hair around the feet and the long hair on the ear flaps. PERFECT! And I believe that is exactly what you already do. I really don't think a dog cares if they are groomed or not...mine don't.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I was off here for 24 hours and look what happened!

To Rick: Thank you for banning these two. They certainly deserved it.

Mary: I think you know how I feel about you. Hearts like yours don't come any larger. The sacrifices you make to help these poor souls is amazing. You keep right on doing what you do so wonderfully. I have NO idea what the stab about grooming was about. HUH? Your crew always looks amazing to me!

Donna, I agree with everything you said. This forum has done so much to heighten awareness about rescue. There are so many wonderful, loving, generous people here. It is a fantastic place!

We still have many reputable, honest caring breeders here. We can always turn to them when we have questions about ethical breeding. I have learned so much and I am sure many others have as well. That will not change with the great breeders who remain.

This is such a wonderful place, with fantastic people. I love it here and love the firends I have made. Keep rocking!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Sue ..make sure tonight you go over the dogs with a fine tooth comb and make sure they are groomed correctly......


lol...I forgot about her crack about grooming before posting pictures....

I was kinda late joining in last night, because I was away from my computer for several hours (that doesn't happen much).

Unless Joe believes otherwise though, I'm standing behind my decision.

We need anyone else banned?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me???


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. I missed all the drama. Mary, you are an inspiration, taking in and loving all the babies that need you. Your dogs are beautiful, look wonderful, and they are HAPPY. Everytime I think I need a break from fostering I see a post about your foster babies and you give me a boost. 

Rick, thanks for stopping the personal vendettas on this board.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Let's ban all of us who don't groom well!: Boy, I'd be gone. Hope that OP biddy never looks too close at Sunny and Jazz. Lot's of mistakes on them! That's why I always had Dakota's handler groom him! When I groomed him the handler would laugh at him!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Me???


lol....I'd love to ban you....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Rick, thanks for stopping the personal vendettas on this board.


Just looking out for ya'll.

I know I usually let these kinds of things go on way too long. I was the guy making excuses for our last banned member..... :uhoh:

And PG has been warned many times, and I think I let GRM down by letting go as long as it did....

But I think we're good now....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

My oh My, I missed all of this! And by the sounds of it, I think I am glad I did....Mary, I have always loved your kids and the fact that you foster so many! You are a ANGEL in my book...Boo hoo to those who think otherwise...I'd say something worse but I do not want to be banned!!! LOL...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OK... I was going to work on my dogs poor Grooming....*BUT* I was just contacted about this poor girl who is going to be euthanized, so Im gonna go save her instead......I know Bad Mom neglecting there needs..But looks at that face... Im a sucker for big smiles and sweet faces.........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I cannot groom my two. I just cannot do it. I've tired. Even bought expensive thinning shears. People are better of seeing my two ungroomed, then if I did it!

Mary, I've found in life those who criticize are usually envious...you have a big heart!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I swear the drama always occurs when I'm away from the computer! It's probably better that way, otherwise I might add a nasty post.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh Mary she is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> OK... I was going to work on my dogs poor Grooming....*BUT* I was just contacted about this poor girl who is going to be euthanized, so Im gonna go save her instead......I know Bad Mom neglecting there needs..But looks at that face... Im a sucker for big smiles and sweet faces.........


You go, girl.....I'll come over and pick Hootie's nose, lol.
She looks like barely more than a baby. Hurry


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, go, go, go. I'll help you groom yours, and her, when you get her home! What a beauty. 



Maggies mom said:


> OK... I was going to work on my dogs poor Grooming....*BUT* I was just contacted about this poor girl who is going to be euthanized, so Im gonna go save her instead......I know Bad Mom neglecting there needs..But looks at that face... Im a sucker for big smiles and sweet faces.........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Once, when our intake coordinator sent me a picture on email and said "can you go get her, on the pts list today", I totally forgot I was supposed to meet my SIL for lunch, I had jumped in my car and headed to the shelter right away. SIL called me on my cell phone and asked me when I would be at the restaurant!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary, save that beautiful girl! 

Mo and I will be over to take care of grooming, LOL!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Save that sweet face...You are a ANGEL Mary...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Rick for banning those that you did. The personal vendetta/drama was a little much. At least the drama regarding LaurJen originated from this board and was not brought to it. I don't think any of us really want to hear about someone's court issues. 

To Maggie's Mom and all of you who rescue (there are too many to name and I'm afraid I'll cause hurt feelings because I can't remember you all): You are truely angels and heroes to all of us. The number of hours, dollars and love you put into your calling is amazing. All of these dogs, whether they are show goldens, pure goldens or mixed goldens, deserve a wonderful life because of the unconditional love they return to us. I really appreciate the threads regarding those dogs who need rescued because hopefully they will find a loving home soon through the greater exposure. Personally I appreciate the attention also given to the golden mixes, because they too give unconditional love and deserve loving homes. Again, THANKS for all you do!!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggie if yr dogs are poorly groom ,I wonder what all of you think of my dogs?.I only groom themwhen they need to so that's every month and a brushing,every 10 days.Who cares about perfect grooming when you can save a dog!.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

awwwwwwww what a cutie! I've always made it a point to stay out of these threads but I've got to say something this time. Mary....I've always so admired what you are doing with your rescues.. Every time you welcome one into your home.. give it the love and confidence that it needs and find it a loving forever home I am awed by you and your work. Actually I'm awed by all of you who rescue. I would love to be able to rescue but with the full house and Bob's slowing down its just not possible at the moment. Someday I will. I just want to thank all of you for everything that you are doing for our lost, lonely friends.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> We need anyone else banned?


 
Me Me I need to be banned until at least monday. I have a dog to get ready to show tomarrow and then a show to shoot on Sunday and a freind wants me to go up to Saginaw monday or tuesday to see our horses up at the trainers and I am still trying to catch up from what I missed after I want to bed last night. Oh ya I also still have several web pages to finish for past shows. 

Heidi


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies Mom ---- hurry and save that little girl! You are such an angel to help these poor dogs like you do! That little beauty is very lucky you found out about her. She looks like a baby - how old is she. She's beautiful!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am still trying to figure out what the grooming questions was all about!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I am still trying to figure out what the grooming questions was all about!!!!


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:

Hooch is was to get tips on grooming since my dogs are poorly groomed???? Im still trying to figure out what could groomed on Maggie since her coat is so short... Maybe the feathers on her tail are on the wild side


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL Hooch, that is way too funny!

The grooming comment was nothing more than a tasteless cheap shot! Totally ridiculous....

Although I must say they do look snappy in their red headgear. Sorry Hooch, the bandaid really doesn't go well with the red visor. I bet you wear white after Labor Day, LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Be lucky webcabs aren't posted here. I don't wear much after anyday though I do try to color coordinate my underwaer to the mood I am in. It isn't like I can go no where I am a prisoner in my own home!!!!

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I can come over and bust you out if you like!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Give me 5 minutes notice so I can dress and do my hair!!!! Okay make that 3 minutes.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Give me 5 minutes notice so I can dress and do my hair!!!! Okay make that 3 minutes.
> 
> Hooch


 
LOL You got it!! I'll beam myself right over.

Coming to fetch ya Hooch!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent grooming there Hooch! I think that since this is now my forum, you may be put in charge of all grooming here.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> Hooch is was to get tips on grooming since my dogs are poorly groomed???? Im still trying to figure out what could groomed on Maggie since her coat is so short... Maybe the feathers on her tail are on the wild side


Oh no, don't you touch those glorious tail feathers!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks but us smart critters know it is Mrs Vern's forum. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooch, you're killin' me with the bandaid on Hootie's tail.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> LOLOLOL Hooch, that is way too funny!
> 
> The grooming comment was nothing more than a tasteless cheap shot! Totally ridiculous....
> 
> Although I must say they do look snappy in their red headgear. Sorry Hooch, the bandaid really doesn't go well with the red visor. I bet you wear white after Labor Day, LOL!!!


 
LOL...She dont know who shes messin wif when she messes wif mah Hootie man!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO that's great!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was hoping for one of those beaufant hairdo graphics.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Thanks but us smart critters know it is Mrs Vern's forum. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


Everyone except Gottabegoldens. She said (and I believe her) that this is Vern's list. I will Vernwa you if I have to, in order to prove it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I feel a power play coming on. ROFL The wife goes to a dog show and poof the Vernwa comes out in ya. LOL

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, That's right. I have two days to Vernwa the forum!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Maggie's Mom....

Purina didn't have a problem with your grooming


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh boy a Purina plug!!!!!!!!! Thanks FranH

Hooch <-- the Pro Plan man


----------

